# S.o.w.c salt fork open saugeye



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

100% PAYOUT
Salt fork lake (morning glory ramp)
May 15, 2010 (7am-3pm)
Entry fee $60.00 per boat 1 or 2 man teams
6 fish limit 14'' minn.

Any questions. call
Wayne Howell 330-365-1480 EMAIL whowell101[email protected]
OR pm me ducky152000


----------



## the unstoppable (Mar 18, 2010)

100 percent payback !! wow thats awesome! you can count me in. i hear saltforks on fire right now... do i need to pre register,or can i just show up the morning of the tournament?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

you can just show up the day of the tourney.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow went pre fishin today, and caught my 6 keepers in 45 minns, They are slammin rite now, dont ask how and where, theres a tourney comin up.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hope to see some of ya tomarrow, fishin should be good.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

how did it turn out?


----------

